# bench os installieren



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Hallo erstmal, 
Ich wollte zum benchen ein OS auf nem stick installieren (wenn das möglich ist) jetz ist die Frage: win7, win 8 oder Linux. Und was muss ich bei nem OS nur fürs benchen beachten? 

Mit meinem phenom x6 hatte ich bei win8 wesentlich höhere OC Ergebnisse als bei 7, sollte ich also 8 installieren?

Und noch ne kleine Frage: ist es nötig die mainboard Rückseite zu kühlen? (Spannungswandler etc) 

MFG: Willi


----------



## minicoopers (20. März 2014)

Zum benchen würde ich win 7 nehmen.
Vorallem aus dem Grund, da im Hwbot win 8 noch zum Großteil verboten ist.

Beim Bench OS würde ich alles abschalten, was man nciht benötigt. Also z.b. die energiesparfunktionen etc.

Auf der Rückseite musst Du das Board nicht kühlen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Naja also mein board hat auf der Rückseite bestimmt 60+ grad, deswegen hab ich gedacht, es bringt was   naja vill werd ichs einfach mal probieren 

reicht da n 16gb stick für ??


----------



## Lippokratis (20. März 2014)

Hi.

Windows 8 oder 8.1 bitte nicht benutzen, die Ergebnisse werden sonst sehr wahrscheinlich gelöscht. Auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt: (UPDATE 03/09) Windows 8 Results (Temporarily) Not Accepted At HWBOT - Benchmark Result Veracity Compromised

Wenn du 2D Benches machen willst, solltest du für Superpi, Pifast, CPU-Z lieber Windows XP nehmen. Bei wPrime sollte Win7 oder Vista besser sein, ist aber oft Prozessor abhängig. Für Cinebench ist wohl auch Win7 besser. Für den R15 brauchst du eh ein 64bit System. Am besten du machst 2 Partitionen eine XP (zu erst installieren, sonst überschreibt das XP-Setup den Bootmanager von Vista/Win7), da reichen 5-10 GB auf der Festplatte aus und dann noch Windows 7 64 bit auf eine zweite Partition. Da sollte 10 - 15 GB ausreichen. Dann kannst du selber testen welcher Benchmark wo besser läuft. Alternativ mal bei HWbot etwas durch klicken .

Als Installationsstick reichen wohl für ein Win7 ein 4 oder 8GB Stick.

Wenn die Rückseite deines Boardes heiß wird, einfach einen Lüfter drauf richten. Wird aber beim benchen nicht viel höhere Ergebnisse bringen.

Einen Hinweis habe ich noch. Bitte die Regeln für die Screenshots durchlesen. Es müssen immer CPU-Z CPU, CPU-Z Memory und bei 3d Benches GPU-Z auf den Screenshot sein (Ausnahme CPU-Z Validation). Und natürlich der Benchmarkscore sowie die Benchmarkeinstellungen. Ruhig den Platz auf dem Desktop ausnutzen und viel Informationen geben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

OK am besten mach ich dann nur nochmal extra Windows 7  und lösch da alles unnötige

N
Das mit den regeln is mir schon klar ich hab ja auch schon n paar Ergebnisse hochgeladen und n paar Punkte gepmacht ^^

Das Problem is nur dass fast keiner mit meiner CPU bencht, ich also immer in den top 3 bin

Muss man bei vantage wenn man neun score von der grafikkarte hochlädt eig den kompletten score oder nur den GPU score eintragen?


----------



## minicoopers (20. März 2014)

Du musst immer den end Score eintragen. Nicht nur den von der GPU


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Ah OK danke


----------

